# So I'm thinking about purchasing a 350Z.. have some questions



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

First off, I have to say that I am a newbie on this board and I should say a newbie to the foreign car market, especially Nissan. I am seriously contemplating the fact of trading in my current vehicle for a 350Z. I think the vehicle is amazing. I just have a few questions before I actually go ahead and do this. 

What kind of power do these vehicles put down? What is there potential power that they can make? Are there any aftermarket items that you can purchase for these cars? How about turbo's? Are there any known issues of defects in these cars yet?

Thanks guys,
Mario


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

350Z: 287 hp, 278 ft-lbs torque. People are generally very impressed and happy with the power and the way they drive. Good handling cars stock. Torque throughout the power band.

There are aftermarket items for it, including exhaust and suspension. There will be a good market for more mods I think. The potential in them is hard to estimate - naturally it's harder to make more power from an NA than a turbo. There have already been a couple of turbo setups developed but I don't know if they're for sale. 

I don't know of any defects yet.... try checking out www.350zforum.com and www.my350z.com/ for more extensive info on all your questions.  

I think you will be happy with the car. I'd like one!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

*just a suggestion*

I know I'm probably gonna get slammed for this...

I've checking out this site because I'm in the market, too. Same deal- foreign car newbie and all. I've driven the Z and was impressed. However there are a few exterior stying issues that I just don't like. Just a few things that make it look cheap to me. It almost looks as if they were trrying to hard.
I've also driven an A4 and just got back from driving the IS SportDesign. That car is nice. Its a bit cheaper than the opther 2 and I think its better right off the lot. 
If you're anything like me you'll want to research everything before buying. I'm still trying to make my decison.

Any suggestions??


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

Mariob01gt said:


> *What kind of power do these vehicles put down? What is there potential power that they can make? Are there any aftermarket items that you can purchase for these cars? How about turbo's? Are there any known issues of defects in these cars yet?*


http://300zx.hopto.org

Download the DynoJet viewer to view the files. Mine put down 233rwhp @ 4k miles. A friend put down 247rwhp @ 11k miles. I plan on dynoing again at around 10k miles.

As far as aftermarket upgrades, I would probably just wait an see what's available in another year or so. From what I've already seen, I'm skeptical of what an exhaust and CAI can do.

Known defects: BOSE stereo in Touring model sucks (new models should have new BOSE amp); grease streak on windows due to excessive grease on window rollers (there is a TSB fix); front tires feathering at around 5k w/ a significant increase in tire noise; tranny grinding on a few cars (trannies have been replaced under warranty w/ new clevis pin).

Regarding turbos... there is a turbo flavor of this motor (VQ25DETT) offered in the JDM Stagea wagon -- take that for what it's worth.  Seeing that you own a Mustang GT, the VQ motor is analogous to the Ford Modular.

If you are seriously interested in getting one, then I would wait another year or so. Something interesting might be available then... 

Other than that, the car is a blast to drive.

Michael.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: just a suggestion*



spdrcr23 said:


> *Any suggestions?? *


G35 Coupe.

Basically a 350z 2+2.

Michael.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey Mario, 

My girlfriend has a Z and it hauls, Very sweet ride. My brother is shopping right now, he might get a Z, he just test drove the new Lexus IS Sport Design. I found an ad online that offers free magazine subscriptions if you test drive the Lexus, check out these links. I think he's going with the Z, but at least he's getting free magazines out of the deal.

zeeya later

http://www.billboard.com/billboard/charts/bb200.jsp

http://www.mediaweek.com/mediaweek/index.jsp


----------

